

Ask YC: Good SIP termination/trunking provider? - buss

I'm in the very early phase of doing a VOIP startup and I was wondering if any of you know of a good VOIP service provider that offers connections to and from the PSTN?  I have checked out Teliax and Bandwidth.com SIP trunking.<p>We're planning on handling several calls at a time, but each call shouldn't last for more than a couple minutes.<p>Also, does anyone have a recommendation for a data center that can easily handle steady traffic that would tend to flow through an Asterisk box?  We're looking at The Planet right now and haven't found many other suitable options.<p>Thanks!
======
drm237
It really depends on what you mean by "good". Like most things, you can have 2
of the 3: cheap, high quality, and reliability.

I used teliax for a while and it worked out really well for what I needed. For
outbound, I use voipjet.com to keep costs down. Ultimately, it will come down
to the quality of your server, installation, and QoS on the network.

For enterprise quality, you need to start looking at level3 and those types of
companies.

~~~
buss
Thanks for the recommendation for voicejet, I just signed up and happy to see
that they gave me a $.25 credit so I can test for free before I commit to
them!

------
patrickg-zill
For VOIP, check out Vitelity.com which I have used with some clients and they
have been happy with them.

For datacenter, I would recommend InterNAP bandwidth, available in many
datacenters. Cheapest place I have found so far is Houston and Atlanta, GA,
but I have not researched it recently. About $1099/month for full rack with
10Mbps of Internap bandwidth.

I have not used them but some swear by zogmo.com or steadfastnetworks.com .

------
gscott
VoicePulse.com has been recommended to me from multiple people. They have a
plan for people who use asterisk and other pbx systems, there rates are not
too bad.

------
jey
I've used voipjet because they're cheap and they work. I don't know how
good/reliable they are; I haven't done anything important with it, just
dicking around.

